# Waiting to start part 2



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home ladies. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Right Cycle Buddies 

I am going to start off a list, I know it is early, but there seems to be quite alot of us, so...................

*Name* *Downregging*

*EmmaJo(IVF) 7th Sept

Lilly (FET) 8th Sept

Jo (IVF) 10th Sept

Jax (IVF) 11th Sept

Pardoe (ICSI) 11th Sept

Lynnie (ICSI) 11th Sept (the pill)

Laine (IUI) 12th Sept

DebbieC (IVF) 12th Sept

Nats (ICSI) 15th Sept

LouF (IUI) 23rd Sept

Dollyzx (IVF) 25th Sept

JenniferF(IVF)

Dannie (IVF)

LadyP (IVF)

Maddie (IVF)

Sarz (ICSI)

Klara (IUI) Oct

ZoeB (ICSI) Oct

*

I know this is probaby wrong, but its a start, if there is someone on the list that shouldnt be on here, or if some one should be on there that isn't please let me know, and I will sort it out.

Right girls its in print..........we are on our way   

    

Take care everyone
Jo
x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all ~ you forgot me on the list  

Well i am on CD28 today, phoning clinic with day 1 & same next month then they will start d/r october cycle as i am booked in clinic Dec. (ICSI)

Hope everyone had nice weekend? I did anyway, drink/booze/seaside etc, hate being back this morning     

Have a good day!

Zoe x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry ZoeB
I have added you now, didnt mean to honest 

It sounds like you had a lovely weekend...know what you mean about this morning, still hopefully tomorrow will be better 

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
thanks for having me and i hope we all get   jo im doing fet this time i have 10 frozen and im hoping to do blast but the doc says we will wait and see what happens but please god i will get blasts good luck everyone not long to go thank god speak soon lots of love lilly xxx


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just calling in, I can't believe its nearly Sept, my drugs are arriving next week and then its all systmes go.
Just want to get started now.  

Hope your'e all well.
love jo p


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

You know what? Bourn Hall will not send out my drugs so it looks like I will have to trundle up there to get them huh!

Another thing, do I have to buy my drugs from them or is there somewhere else I could get them delivered from?

Hope you are all o.k?

Lainex


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi All,
Thanks Laine for telling me to get my butt over here 
Hopefully I will start stabbing on 15th Sept, that's if AF arrives on the dot.
Got all my stabbie kit and caboodle, just can't wait to get started now. It's the first time I've actually wanted AF to arrive! Hopefully IUI will take place in the first week of October.

Anyhoo, best of luck to all.

Love Leni x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi everyone

I would like to join the Sept/Oct buddies. Am waiting for AF...anyday now, always plays with me when im raring to go but hopefully will start down reg on 15th Sept for ICSI and EC sometime around 15th Oct.

Hoping we get lost of +++

Love Natsx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all ~ its raining in Suffolk today, how confusing!!!

Well i'm still here, still waiting for a/f (on cd31 today) usually about 35 days now 

Oh well October soon be here and i will soon be starting again - stupid NHS waiting lists! ^furious^ ^furious^ ^furious^

Enuff of me moaning, how's everyone else? 

Zoe x


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi all,

Due to pick my drugs up from Barts on 8 September and start downregging on 12 September. Not long now and I will be back on the rollcoaster!!! 

Wishing you all lots of luck. 

Debbie x.


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Well i just noticed i have been taken off Aug/Sept board  

well i guess its only right, so here i am, my new spot and probably soon be moving over to Oct/Nov soon! 

Hope we all well?

Zoe x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Zoe B - You stick with us on this thread, we will look out for you!

Debbie & Nats - Hello you two and welcome to the thread. Wishing you heaps and heaps of luck with your tx's.  

Leni - Good on you for joining us! 

Jo - The list is getting longer by the day....looks like it is gooing to be a bumper one Yippee! 

Everyone else - Hope you are all o.k....not long to go now eh?

Well I have been told by the clinic that my drugs are ready for collection oh ah.....going to pick them up on Monday and feel quite excited about it. 

Lainex


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Ladies
thought i would put my name down for sept, just had - number 3 , and on day 6 of cycle so i suppose i will start stabbing again around the 23rd sept, am having a break this month nurse decided to go on holiday (how sellfish) but there again will probably do us both good to have a wee break.
lets hope we get lots of lovley ++ this coming month.
good luck and big hugs to all cycle buddies.
lol
Lou x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi all ~ and thankyou for bringing me into the fold   

I told DH last night he goto "leave IT" alone, if you know what i mean - what is it with blokes and hands down shorts/trousers  also told him to lay off the beer for while, cause i didn't know, what they are making now comes out in around 3 months time - interesting fact!!!! ^cool^

After that thought of the day ~ i'm going home now, see you all in the morn! 

Zoe x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls     
im so happy i got all my dates for fet i go to the clinic on the 8th september and i also start sniffing the 8th september this is so different for me i am on tablets this time and instead of pessaires i have injections so that will be fun lol the nurse sayed the injections are sore because they are oily ones will wait and see should be fun good luck everyone im praying for you all 
lots of love lilly xxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all!

Carol ~ don't worry i only teasing! , i guess its only right we move over here to be with people in the same boat ~ what a big boat we will need! 

Still waiting for a/f, on cd32 today ~ she wanna hurry up!!!  

I'll be around til lunchtime x

Zoe x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Name* *Downregging*

*Janie L (IVF) 28th Aug

EmmaJo(IVF) 7th Sept

Lilly (FET) 8th Sept

Jo (IVF) 10th Sept

Jax (IVF) 11th Sept

Pardoe (ICSI)  11th Sept

Lynnie (ICSI) 11th Sept (the pill)

Laine (IUI) 12th Sept

DebbieC (IVF) 12th Sept

Nats (ICSI) 15th Sept

Karan 17th Sept

LouF (IUI) 23rd Sept

Dollyzx (IVF) 25th Sept

JenniferF(IVF)

Dannie (IVF)

LadyP (IVF)

Maddie (IVF)

Sarz (ICSI)

Klara (IUI) Oct

ZoeB (ICSI) Oct

*

I know this is probaby wrong, but its a start, if there is someone on the list that shouldnt be on here, or if some one should be on there that isn't please let me know, and I will sort it out.

Right girls its in print..........we are on our way   

    

Take care everyone
Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

God where is the time all going  , I cant believe only 2 days then its Sept !!!!!!

I think I am going to start becoming orange soon .

I still havent sorted out my drugs, they are having a bit of a problem for some reason, as long as they get them sorted next week , I think its the heparin thats the problem, getting that sorted out, as apparently I should get that on the NHS as it is an under lying problem and not a fertility problem , but they say not to panic........me panic   , never  .

I have had a day off today, been making a 13th birthday cake with a lovely piccie of Gareth Gates on the top of it, aw bless her,hope she likes it , and my car passed its MOT, yipppeeeee !!!!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hello girls,

Just popping over to wish you all *orange thoughts* and i hope all your dreams come true, only a week to go for some of you, i am getting so excited for you all 

Lots love to you all

Mel

x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning girls
How is everyone doing ? I hope all ready to get a bumper month on its way very soon 

We went to a party last night, it was a 13 year olds but the adults, (which there was more of) had a great time , the karokye machine was out, which of course I was a bit shy of to start with , and of course with no drink inside me cos of pending treatment , but it didnt take long before I was in full swing of it  , had a great time, and the cake went down well although she wouldnt cut it cos she thought she would hurt her lover (Gareth Gates), so I soon got a knife into him once she had turned her back , bless her

Right everyone, enjoy the rest of the weekend

Love and loads of  thoughts 

Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jo - You shy of the Kareoke - no way LMAO!!  Sounds like you had a good time without the drinkies.

Mel - Thanks for your good wishes. 

Where is everyone else? Its the 1st September tomorrow and our turns are coming round fast!

I cannot believe I have only 11 days. Have asked Bourn Hall to courier my drugs as they now have said they do (Thanks Vicky).

Just nipped on here will dh has popped out. Feeling a bit down but trying to perk myself up in my posts if you see what I mean. 

Having a lovely Raost Chicken dinners today (my fav of favs). Yum Yum. Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Lainex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well Laine, we will get all those down feelings away by the time you start, no down feeling in here or we will have to smack your  

Have a nice roasty today, my fav is beef, but chicken is my 2nd fav 

Have a good day

Positive thoughts ok?

Love and 

Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo,

Thanks and yes POSITIVE THOUGHTS for sure.

Don't fancy my  being smacked! Boo Hoo! 

BTW - Is your inbox always full!!

Lainexx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

No not sure why that happens i will ask Tony if he can sort it out for me 

I have emptied it now

Jo
x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
only me lol not long the days are going by so fast i have 8 days to start sniffing laine good luck and enjoy your chicken i love chicken too im having the same lol thanks mel for you wishes you are a angel xxx jo are you ready not long know im so happy i have you all to cycle with have a great weekend and i will speak soon 
love always lilly xx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi all,

Just got back from doing a Craft Fair,...feel shattered. I'm not used to getting up at 7am on a Sunday morning! 
Can't believe it's September tomorrow. Hopefully in another 2 weeks I'll be started on my treatment. 
Good luck to all.

Leni xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all, hope you all had good weekend 

Roast dinners sounding good yesterday 

I had funny day......i got up about 9:30, dh went to footie and i just laid on the sofa watching telly, thought i'd better wash hair and put bit of make-up on in case anyone came round! dh came home about 1:30 and the sofa was where we stayed (this is so unlike me, i am always buzzing about) i got up made tea had bath and got back on sofa 

Can't say i didn't relax!

Still waiting for a/f on cd35 today, perhaps thats why i was down yesterday?

Take care ^thumbsup^

Zoe x


----------



## karan (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi girls i start sniffing on the 17th sept  could you add me to the list please .


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, thanks for adding my name to your list but I am transferring clinics so looks like I won't be starting my next cycle now until November.

Jenny


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
not long to go know time is going by so fast 6 days and i start sniffing hope you girls all had a great weeekend sorry this is short but i have to go visiting speak soon 
love lilly xxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi girls,

Only 5 more days until I start sniffing!

I have an appointment with the clinic tommorrow for a saline infusion hysterosonography....sounds very complicated!! Apparently this is so that they know how my uterus is shaped to ensure a smooth transfer of the eggs.

I am not looking forward to it but at least it is a step in the right direction.

Talk to you later.

Love Em xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Good luck girlies ~ you are soooooooooooooooo lucky starting treatment ~ i am soooooooooooooooo jealous! 

My b***** a/f wanna start rearing here ugly  head soon, i am on cd37 today! gggggggggrrrrrrrr!

Off home now, chat tomm x

Zoe x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me today.

Jo - Have started a Sept 2ww thread and have asked you to make a list is that o.k?

Karan - Hello and good luck with your tx.

Everyone else - hope you are all o.k? 

I can't believe we are in September YEY!!! Here we go......Yippee.  

The saga with collecting or not collecting my druggies has been continuing arghh. ^furious^ The latest is that I am going to collect them on Tuesday next week (day af is due). Apparantly, the Gonal F has changed and no longer prescribed (by Bourn anyway) as 75 iui's. So I have to have new training and the injected qty will be smaller. Hopefully this means it will be over a nano second quicker too! 

Lainexx


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi everyone
Thanks for adding me to list, will not be around for next 2wks- going on honeymoon!!!
Just to wish you all goodluck & will be jioning you at end of Sept
Dollyzx xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all!

Dollyzx ~ welcome & have a good honeymoon, plenty of  !!!

Laine ~ you still chasing em drugs! I'm changing my mind bout Bourn Hall, just as well i get mine from NHS local hossy! Hope you well?

A good morning to the rest of you, any gossip? 

Zoe x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi everyone

Sorry I havent been about, I have been trying to keep my mind occupied as I always find this part the hardest and the slowest!!

I promise I shall be around more once I start, just under 2 weeks to go now!

Dolly- A bit late but I hope you have a wonderful honeymoon,

Laine-Good luck witht he drugs!, I got my first lot through the IVF clinic but second time round I got them from somewhere esle and saved a few £'s.

Lilly-not much longer for you now......fingers crossed!

Suppose I had better get back to work!

Love Natsxx


----------



## shelleyangel (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi all you sept ladies

Just thought i would pop over to wish you all the luck in the world. hope you all get the dream you all so deserve.

will keep checking on how you are all going

take care and sending you lots of love and luck

love shelleyxxx


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi there,

Sorry haven't been around much lately, work and home seem to be hectic.

Got some bad news last night my dh's aunty has been diagnosed with cancer, it's very sad as we are all very close, I can't quite believe it.

My drugs are arriving on Friday and I start inj in 8 days time. Not sure how I'm feeling about it all. Quite scared actually and apprehensive, hopefully this will all disappear as I get started.  

Hope your'e all well, look forward to catching up with the gossip 
love jo p


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hello All,

I'd like to join a thread but I'm not sure if I should be here or in the Sept/Oct thread - can you advise? Where should I be

This is my timetable!

started stabbing on 28th August, 
have my first scan scheduled for 12th Sept
2nd for 19th Sept
EC hopefully w/c 22nd Sept

This is my third time so as they say third time lucky I hope.

I'm waiting for my AF which should have been yesterday but is often a day late. Funny - not many of you seem to start stabbing before the AF arrives - anyone doing the same as me?

love Janie


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all!

Welcome JanieL ~ i would say you should be on Aug/Sept board, cause on here we are waiting to start stabbing and treatments are next month, but obviously upto you me dear, we won't ignore you ^group^

Well good luck with it all, 3rd time lucky is correct, for me aswell once i get going!!! 

How is everyone today?

Zoe x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
only 4 days for me know i cant wait will go to clinic on monday to collect drugs and also start sniffing monday so a busy day monday and more money to pay lol oh well it will be worth it please god you are allin my prayers and good luck girls hope you are all doing well and ready to go with the sniffing sabbing and the rest god luck 
love lilly xxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hello girls,

I am still here with you all the way, just needed to recouperate after this cold.

I cant tell you how much i want this to work for you all, i am here if you need me 

* Orange thoughts to you all *

Jo - I know you have been feeling poorly (he does tell me some things) - hope you feel better soon 

Lots love

Mel

x x


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Zoe, I'll try on the other board! God luck to all of you and I hope your cold gets better soon Mel!

Janie


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Only me again, i 4got to mention this morn................i stupidly purchased a pg test last night and tested -ve this morn 

After 5 yrs you 'd think i'd have learnt!

I am on CD38 today, last month was 34 days, and i have been feeling a bit odd, and we did managed to  alot this month 

Nevermind - roll on October, a/f's, down ******, injecting etc etc etc 

Take care 

Zoe x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Zoe B - You know I have never purchased a pg test! Like you when we are at it lots I always like to think that just maybe....You will be stimming soon enough.

Janie L - Hello and I think you should be on here with us as the Aug/Sept thread is coming to a close. Here is an af dance for you    

Jo - See Mel says you have been feeling poorly. Hope you are o.k? Thinking of youx 

Lilly - You sound so excited. I really hope the tx works out for you this time.

Jo P - Sorry to hear that your dh's aunty has been diagnosed with cancer. That is just awful. I am sure that once you get started on the tx you will be fine. We are all here to support you.

Shelley & Mel - Thanks for popping in and wishing us luck!

Nats - Hi there. Where do you get your drugs from then?

Dollyzx - Have a fab honeymoon. Where are you going?

Everyone else - hope you are all o.k?

I am now collecting my drugs on Monday and as af is due around Tuesday feel kind off excited now. This morning I had my smear test and it was quite painful. In fact I had forgotten how uncomfortable the 
b s can be.

Tomorrow I am off to my mum and dads for a couple of days, so have a nice weekend everyone. 

Lainex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Buddies

How is everyone ? Hope you are all well.

Lilly, so close, soon be here 

Jo P, Sorry to read your sad news, not much I can say except remember we are here for you, to talk about anything not just IF stuff ^group^

Laine, Glad to see your drugs are on the way , have a lovely time at your mum and dads

Zoe B, Sorry to see your dream didnt come true this month, but Nov will bring much happier news for you 

Janie L, I too think you should be here with us, for now anyway, it will be lovely to have you with us, I will add you to our list 

Dollyzx, Have a great honeymoon, see you when you get back, all nice and relaxed and ready to go 

Nats, Wont be long now, so see you soon, this time for me has gone sooo fast, in a way i think stop !!! and then I think, Yippppeeeeee here it comes !!!!!!   

Thanks to all the girls that have popped in to wish us luck  

I had a really bad day yesterday, I couldnt keep my balance for some reason , and it made me feel really sick and poorly, its not so bad today, just a bit unsteady, hope its just a virus that I have picked up and not the nasty M.S rearing its ugly head (although I havent got it, well in my head I havent) .

Got a phone call today to say my prescription has gone off, hope they hurry as I think things are moving quickly so if they dont hurry I might miss this month, no actually wrong I won't, I will be on there doorstep begging for some drugs if AF starts early 
They have also told me now, no heparin until after EC due to the fact I could bleed after EC and not know about it, so I am trusting them, sure they know what they are doing  

OK girls take care and I will speak soon

Love and  to you all

Jo
x x x

P.S I brought a fantastic tax disc for my car today , you are probably saying, yeah and............ well it has a great big *ORANGE SPOT* on the back of it, so I can see it all the time, just had to have it


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi everyone...

Just thought I would pop on to see how you all are. 

I am going to pick my drugs up on Monday and should start treatment Friday 12 (day 21). I know this sounds really bad but I am dreading it. Does anyone else feel the same as me. I am desparate to have my own child but I have such bad memories from my first IVF attempt that I am quite frightened. Its not even the injections that I am bothered about I think is is more the emotional side of it. 

Hope you are all feeling OK.

Debbie x.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Debbie
Yes I can understand how you feel, as I am sure most of us can, this time is going to be different and for the better ,every cycle is different.

This time I am really excited, but the last one I was so scared, as you say it is the emotional side of it, but hey you are with us, we will all look after you, be with you every step of the way holding your hand.

Take care hun, and remember   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi Jo,

Thanks for your kind words. 

I am sure I will be fine as soon as I start and you are right we will all have great support from each other. 

Have you started your treatment yet? 

Take care and thanks again.

Debbie x.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

No hopefully on the 10th Sept, if AF arrives on time, I start day 1

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all, still here waiting for the old  on cd39 today.

Me & DH argued last night so i a bit sad  today, all over a stupid car, we only had the one we got now a year and he wants to change it again! ^furious^, he then did the "man thing" and went down the pub at 7 and return at 11:30 not speaking a word, he can be so stubborn sometimes! 

I went to DIY shop and got sum paste and attempted wall-papering, it looked ok last night - looks an **** today! 

Also purchsed the rest of stuff i need for childminding registration, so as i finish at 12 today i'm gonna get most of that done and get registered, so i can leave this dump! 

Hope everyone ok? what ya all upto?

Zoe x


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

awwww Zoe,
Sorry to hear you are felling so pooey!  Hope you find yourself something to cheer you up. I find a nice bar of Galaxy and New Woman magazine, along with a soak in the bath, works for me! 
What is it with men and cars...one of my friends' husband changes his car every year, for some boy racer type thing that he can't afford, and isn't practical for a family car. It drives his wife mad, (no pun intended!) LOL

Good luck with the child minding. I've been thinking about finding out about that. I used to be a teacher, for my sins. Working with kids again in my own environment does appeal. It sounds like you are being positive and taking action to change what you are fed up with, i.e. your job.

Good luck to you girly 

Love Leni xx


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Zoe, it sounds like you had a bit of a bad day yesterday. Hope today has turned out a bit better and you have made up with your hubby!! 

Take care
Debbie x.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
only three days for me know i cant wait im going out tomorrow night with my friends last for me lol i am going to get so ^drunk^ it will be my last for months please god but i hope i dont slip and say something about the cycle as nobody knows this time i deciced the less that knows the better as it was hard last time so all i have this time are you great girls and thats all i want you are all great  to you all well i hope you all have a great weekend and have lots to drink because i will lol           this is our month good luck everyone 
love always lilly 
ps i will be on tomorrow but must likely not sunday as i will be hungover lol xxxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Lilly
Just enjoy yourself but be careful with the alcohol! We cant have you too much over the edge! 

Have a great weekend and good luck for next week. Were all behind you on this one!!
Love Dawn


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi dawn 
thanks hun i promise i wont go over on the drink and thanks so much its great to have friends like all you girls have a great weekend 
love lilly xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls
I need your help !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think AF is about to start, she is so naughty, this means 5 days early  , which is not good cos I dont have my drugs .

What I need to know is could I sniff the Synarel I still have in the fridge until my drugs do arrive on Tuesday,( I am going to be on Buserelin), if I cant then its bye bye for me for this month, and I so wanted to start this month.

I am so cross with her, she never turns up early  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jo 
i think it would be ok to use hun but i would ask the clinic just incase oh i hope you are starting this month too keep me posted and good luck thinking of you 
love lilly


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well I am very surprised, she hasn't arrived yet !!!!!!!!!

Still think shes coming though , still lets wait and she, hope she is just playing games with me 

Hope everyone is ok, and getting all excited to start this cycle.

Lilly go careful on the drink today!!!!!

Everyone have a good weekend, we are off to DH's work do today, it is a 50 year celebration, so we have an old fashion fairground,(I will try not to go on the Merry Go Round, as I must not upset AF)  , impersonators of Elvis, Buddy Holly and Frank Sinatra and a picnic in there work grounds, oh and The Drifters are going to end the evening off, so really looking forward to it, should be a good day.

Love and hugs to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Jo

Sounds like a good day ahead hope you both enjoy it.

Glad she hasnt turned up yet just hope she can hang out till tuesday. Fingers crossed.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi everyone

Gosh it seems like ages that I was on this emotional rollercoaster but I'm back with big fat positive vibes!

For those that don't know me, hi. My brief history is that I've had 2 failed IUI's (March/April) and my first IVF cycle was in July. I managed to get 16 eggs, 13 fertilised and 7 made it to blastocysts. I had 2 transfered but unfortunately it wasn't to be. I'm therefore back with my first FET providing a) I ovulate this month and b) my frozen blasts freeze out well. I've been married for 3 years to Gary who is absolutely fantastic. We have a beautiful daughter Ella-Rose (17 months) who was conceived naturally. We do have a new addition to the made house though, a puppy called Barney (11 weeks old) and he's gorgeous. Oh, we also have to cats Bodie and Doyle. If our dreams come true then we'll not be that far away from having another addition to the crew.

I'm feeling rather confident as I know I've got excellent consultants looking out for my best interest and they are doing/have done the best that they can for us. Its unfortunately down to mother nature. 

So I'm sending everyone out there loads and loads of positive thoughts and hope that they reach you all well.

A question to anyone that may be able to help. I was told to do a home ovulation test today and tomorrow. If no positive result I have to be scanned on Monday as I'm currently day 14 of my cycle. The thing is I'm never a 28 day cycle more like 32+. However I did a test this morning and it was positive. Is the theory true that you ovulatue 14 days before your next period. If this true then that makes me a 28 day cycle which is totally bizarre. Can ovulation kits give false positive readings? A friend of mine did some home kits and her results read that she ovulated for 5 days as she did them every day. Surely we don't ovulate for that many days. This makes me wonder how accurate they are. The test I did was Boots ownbrand.

If all goes well and I have ovulated then I due to have my transfer 5 days from when I tested positive.

Does anyone have any advice for me.

I really hope that everyone on this thread is lucky and that you all get your goals after the horrible bumpy ride you need to take.

Look forward in speaking to you all. I'll probably drive you made in time if I haven't already.

Big love

Toddy.x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Toddy,
Welcome back1
Just want to wish you well! I have no idea about the testing bit, but isnt there a helpline on the leaflet enclosed with the test. I would also try the clinic if i were you and see what they suggest.
Wishing you huge success
Love Dawn


----------



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

hi girls
I think I should be on this one, I started stabbing on the 5th sept, first time at it

deexx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Welcome back Toddy !!!
I to am not too sure on the testing, I know I was using a persona when I was trying to get pregnant naturally (persona kits are for contraception) but I used it the other way round  and I use to get a red light for at least 5 days and that was my fertile time, so looks like your body is doing the right thing , so looks like you are well on your way to your dream, as Dawn has said just check with your clinic I am sure they will tell you your are doing well 

Welcome Dee123  I am sure you will soon get very use to all the lovely stabbing , are you having IVF ? Hopefully you will succeed first time, Good luck I will add you to the list 

Jax when are you back, it must be very soon as I know you are soon starting   , bet you have a great tan

We had a great day yesterday, everything was brilliant, I stayed off the rodeo bull  and AF has stayed away  .

Here is an up to date list ..... I think 

*Name* *Downregging*

*Janie L (IVF) 28th Aug

Dee123 (ICSI) 5th Sept

EmmaJo(IVF) 7th Sept

Lilly (FET) 8th Sept

Jo (IVF) 10th Sept

Pardoe (ICSI) 11th Sept

Lynnie (ICSI) 11th Sept (the pill)

Laine (IUI) 12th Sept

DebbieC (IVF) 12th Sept

Nats (ICSI) 15th Sept

Leni (IUI) 15th Sept

Jax (IVF) 16th Sept

Karan 17th Sept

LouF (IUI) 23rd Sept

Dollyzx (IVF) 25th Sept

Toddy (FET)

Dannie (IVF)

LadyP (IVF)

Maddie (IVF)

Sarz (ICSI)

Klara (IUI) Oct

ZoeB (ICSI) Oct

*

Take care everyone
Love and hugs to all
Jo
x x x


----------



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

hi jo 
yes im having ivf with icsi
deexx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
well did not take to much i was senible for once lol so its tomorrow for me i have to go about 3 tomorrow so cant wait will be so happy im sp postive this time im staying that way too and all you girl should try to do the same hope you all had a great weekend and jo im so happy for you hun i was checking all your posts glad you had a great party and that most inporant af stayed away thank god speak soon girl 
love lilly


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just checking in, not much has been happening around here. My drugs have arrived, supplied with smaller needles than last time, so hopefully that should be easier.

I'm on nights again this week, so won't be around all that much. Just ^sleepy^ the week away.

Good Luck to all those who are already dr and those who are about to start.

love jo p


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi all,

Jo, could you add me to the list, thanks. I hopefully start IUI on 15th September. That is if af arrives on time Went out on a Hen Night in Blackpool last night. It was good fun, but I think I'm just bored with the whole pub and club scene...been there done that....I think I'm getting too old! Yikes!

Glad you had a good time at the party Jo. Thinking +ive for you. Good luck Lilly.

Love Leni xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

HI all, just popped by to check on ya all 

Welcome back Toddy, has it been that long? 

Well i think a/f arrived y/day, i say that cause its been really light, like barely there and all pains have gone, which i had for 3 weeks before that! I called the clinic and let them know, so i'll just wait till next one i guess.

Take care, chat tomm, i'm going to eat my pizza Dh just gone to pick it up.

Zoe x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Girlies

Well its just taken me ages to catch up with this one thread so my connection time will bomb out any second now  but so glad to see you are all as excited as me.

Well as i thought af decided to play silly buggers with me this month so sorry Jo but you will have to amend your list for me hee hee. We are up at Barts on monday 15th and i start sniffing tuesday 16th 

Tried to log into chat but doesn't want to play at this end still never mind i will be home soon and you can all fill me in with the goss 

Our wedding day was just perfect and i must admit the honeymoon has been just as wonderful, can't wait to get back so i can upload the pics for you all.

Loadsa love to all of you and give my love to the others not on this thread
Thanks and big hugs
Jax n Mark
Mr & Mrs P
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Jax
Glad to see you had a great wedding   

Cant wait until you are home and we can see all the piccies of the happy couple 

I will amend the list, when I started ready it, my heart started to sink, thinking you weren't going this month, but thats ok, only a few days later, I will let you off with that  

Take care the both of you, and I will speak to you when you get home!!!

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Jax

Pleased you had a fab wedding day .. that carribean sun never fails to amaze!

Pleased the honeymoon is going terrifically!

Loads of Love to Mr and Mrs P

Dee
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya Mrs. P

Glad the wedding and honeymoon was great i too cant wait to see the piccies.
Speak soon

Love kim x xx


----------



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

pardoe
hi jo p
i have just noticed that you are at northampton clinic, i was begining to think i was the only one going there!
hello i have just started icsi for the first time. hope every thing goes well for you
dee


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all!

Big HI to Mr & Mrs P ~ glad you having fab time ~ i'd stay if i were you! 

Hi to everyone else, super monday morn ~ NOT! 

Got a/f sat, v.heavy still, pains etc etc ~ hoorah to the day i can go back on teh pill, 5 yrs of this is enuff now 

Thats about it for me, nothing exciting i'm afraid!

What you all upto tehn?

Zoe x


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Dee, 

Yes ,I'm at CARE at Norhampton, this is our 2nd ICSI cycle, first one we had at MFS, but for varied reasons decided to change. Care were recommended to us and so far we have been impressed.
How's the inj going? I start on Thurs, apprehensive as this time around I know what to expect. Last time though wasn't as bad as what I expected, apart from the result of course.

Have you tried the CARE website? 

Hope all is going well 
love and ^group^ jo p

P.S Jax hope the wedding and honeymoon was everything you wished for and more.


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Afternoon everybody,

I thought that I would check how everyone is doing. Congratulations Mr & Mrs P, I am so jealous I loved my wedding day and I would do it all again!!!

I started sniffing yesterday so far so good. I had a pretty sore weekend after the mock transfer last week but I feel much better today.  Has anybody else experience of the mock transfer?

I picked up my drugs last week it was pretty scary seeing all of those needles. It wasn't as expensive as I had expected. It was £50 for the lot. They have a scheme here in Ireland that the maximum you have to pay for medication in one month is £50.

Well that is enough from me. I hope everyone is well.

Take care

Love Ems x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hi Girls
How are you all doing ?

Lilly hope you got off to a good start today  , sorry I couldnt get into chat last night, it didnt like my password some some reason 

EmmaJo Wish we had a scheme here, that would be so nice, but hey I won't be needing to buy anymore cos this one is going to work this time   

My drugs are coming tomorrow morning, can't believe it, the day is nearly here again, I am so excited and AF has stayed away so far, I should go to bed early and not wake up until the morning then it will be ok cos they will be here, but I can't cos need to know about Jac and Chase's peanut   

Hope everyone is ok, as from now girls I am orange   

Bring on September, come on we are all waiting for you !!!!!!

Love and hugs 
A very excited and positive Jo
x x x*


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Jax, Sounds like you had a wonderful wedding and honeymoon. Can't wait to see the photos. I had my information session at Barts today and now start down regging on 14 Sept. Good luck for next Monday. 

Does anyone know whether you have to start drinking 2 litres of water when you start down regging or is it when you start stims? I forget!

Hope everyone else is OK.

Debbie x.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Just nipped in to say hi and good luck to you all but especially Mr and Mrs P - glad you are having a fab time on your honeymoon! and also Jo this time I really really hope and pray that it all works for you (((((((((hugs))))))))

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Thanks SueL
Hope you had a brill weekend with the other Sue and bump, cant believe she never gave anything away 
Hope you are well and enjoying life 

Debbie, you need to drink 2 litres from day 1 of stims, but I try and get into it when I start tx, so I am use to it before I really need to do it 

Take care everyone
Love Jo*


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jax and Mark - Glad to hear you had a lovely wedding and are enjoying the honeymoon. Look forward to seeing the piccys. 

Jo - Sounds like you had a fab time at Pauls works 50th anniversary do. Your af  has been naughty too, for a minute I thought you would not be joining us. So glad you are hun. 

Zoe B - Your af  sounds like a right nasty b h this month. Hope you feel better soon.

Toddy - Welcome back - is it really that long. Be great to cycle with you again. 

Dee123 - Welcome to FF and this thread. Wishing you heaps of good luck for your tx. It will be nice to get to know you.

EmmaJo - The scheme in Ireland is fantastic. Wow £50 max for your drugs. 

Leni - We will be cycling really closely. The 15th is not far off now. Are you getting excited yet?

Dawn, Jo P, Lilly and everyone else - hi there and I hope you are all o.k and keeping positive.

This morning went to clinic and collected druggies. The GonalF injections have changed for the better and should be quicker/easier to inject. 

Af  turned up this morning too (early) after pestering me on/off for the last two days. My tummy and legs are feeling pretty cramped and I feel a bit fed up too. BUT the feeling is not going to last as I am also excited and cannot wait to start Yey!! 

I spoke to the nurse co-ordinator while at the clinic to arrange my scan/bloods ans was amazed when she told me that they were going to scan me on day 10.  After what happened last time (my cycle was abandoned due to me ovulating before having the HCG). Anyway I questioned her about it and lo and behold in black and white on my file it said scan on day 6 doh! So I am now starting stabbing on Wednesday 10th and my first scan is on Saturday 13th.

BTW I had a great time at my mum/dads making cards and visiting craft shops! 

Lainexx ^group^


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Laine, so we hopefully start the same day !!!!

Glad to see you had a lovely time at your mum and dads.

So this time they wont get it wrong, it will all go to play and you will soon be on your way to your dream

Keep positive
Love Jo
x x x*


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya 
thought i should put an appearence in now that sept is under way.Have tried to keep away from here but have found it really hard so only allowed myself to post every couple of days.
I am so pleased we have taken a month out we have had a really relaxing month so far. 
I have called my clinic to arrange my 1st scan which is booked for the mon 22nd, they were a little shocked with me as i told them i had to be scanned on that day as i was going away later that day, dont think they like to be told what to do but had to stand my ground especially after being mucked about by them in the past.
I also asked them to refer us to Kings Collage hospital for treatment now rather than have to wait till after the next go, which we r both really pleased about as the list is 18-24 months wait so the sooner we get seen the better.
i bet all u ladies are so pleased to finally get going. 
I hope u r all well and not finding either the stabbing or sniffing too much. 
Take great care
lol
Lou x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Morning on here girls,

You are getting busy 

Jax and Mark - Lovely to hear you had a fab wedding and an even better honeymooon   - see you when you get home and cant wait to see the piccies.

Laine - OMG you are starting also so soon - how fantastic, Jo will keep you sane, you have the best cycle buddies on here  - i wish you every bit of good luck for this cycle.

Jo - Hello hunny - Drugs today  - this is it now my little poppett is gonna have its play mate soon, ive spoken to him/her and he/she is so excited.

Lots love to you all cycling this month - lots of 

Mel

x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hello!

Nice to see everyone in fairly good spirits ~ this board is buzzin! ^cool^ ^cool^ ^cool^

Well i am on CD 4 of a new cycle desperatly waiting for next one now as i will be starting 3 time lucky after she arrives    

Glad to see everyone getting on ok x

Zoe x


----------



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Happy Tuesday everyone

How you all doing today?

Its lovely to see a few familiar faces (or log on's should I say). Its amazing how exciting it feels in the beginning, lets just hope that with our good spirits win all of us our goals!

The latest with me is that I can actually say those ovulation tests are a waste of time. They showed that I started to ovulate over the weeked which apparently I didn't. I had a scan yesterday to double check and it seemed I hadn't even ovulated yet. I therefore had the injection to release my egg within 36 hours. I have to start taking the pessaries from Wednesday morning (can't wait) and I'm also taking junior asprin. I'm doue to have my FET on Monday, being that this is a natural cycle I don't need any further drugs

Therefore it doesn't look like I'm actually gonna cycling with you guys for long but that doesn't mean I'm not gonna read the posts and see how everyone is doing.

I want to see lots of positives from this thread.

See you over in the 2ww soon!

Take care eveyone.

Ali.x


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Helloooo,
This thread is really getting busy now 
Yes Laine, I am getting really excited about starting treatment. My DH and I are taking my Mum away for a holiday in Talybont next week, they've said they are going to have a good laugh at me attempting my first injection...the swines!  Still a bit nervous but can't wait to get started.
I really want to start the New Year with a 'bump' 
Good luck to all.

Love Leni xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
im started sniffing and got all my drugs so many of them lol great to see everyone so exited about starting you are all in my prayers    this is going to be a great month jo thanks for trying to get in the chat i also had alot of trouble getting in but we will chat real soon i hope laine you are doing well and ready to start and everyone elese is well will catch up soon sorry girls im slow lol i was taking to the doctor yesturday and we are going for blast this time but as she says take it one day at a time and she how they thaw please god i will get blast speak soon 
love lilly


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jo - It will be great to start the same day and that's tomorrow - goodee eh? 

Lilly - Hope the sniffing goes well. 

Leni - Where is Talybont? Its nice to hear you sounding positive although you are nervous too! That bump just may be there for you in the New Year.

Toddy - I found the OPK's to be quite accurate especially when looking for CM at the same time. 

Zoe B - I love the way that you count down each day of your cycle to the next one.....and the next one is real soon hun and you will be starting tx again.

Mel - Thanks for popping in. I will need Jo to keep me sane that's if she is sane herself LOL!

Lou F - Hello great to see you with us. So what did you do in the month out anything nice? 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all o.k?

I am feeling like crap today.  ^puke^ It doesn't help that af is heavy. Its making me feel quite down too and tearful.  Hope I start to feel better towards the end of the week as I really want to get that excited feeling back again. ^thumbsup^

Lainex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

* My drugs are here  !!!!!!​*
*Hi Girls

Mel Thankyou sweetheart for your message, I cant wait to give poppet a play mate, I will do my best this time, promise  

Well I cant believe it AF hasnt arrived might have to do something about that now, for the last 2 days been thinking she is on here way and keeping Paul at arms length, now shes not her, so might have to , well its worth a go  

Laine hope you are ready for tomorrow, are you sniffing or jabbing?

Lilly, hope it is going ok, this is all so exciting, we are here girls we are starting the journey to getting our babies   !!!!

Hope everyone is ok, cant be on here long we have Pauls ex boss for dinner tonight, fancy asking him in the week, oh well never mind, I dont care cos I am a happy girlie  

Take care everyone

Jo
x x x*


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jo

Glad your druggies have arrived. But where is af? ....here's an af dance for you     

I am doing IUI so will be stabbing for x days....not sure how many at the mo.

Have sent you an e-mail btw. Hope you enjoy the meal tonight.

Lainexx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Laine
Have you, havent got it 

Maybe it is on its way 

Jo
x x x*


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo

Sent it to your hotmail addy......check again.

Lainex


----------



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

hi to you all
stabbing is killing me. i don't think i will ever get use to them. i feel for any of you that have had to go though this more than once. i am such a baby. i must keep positive.
i have first scan on friday
whats this drinking lots of water thing i keep hearing about?
it great to hear there are lots of you that are all going though the same with me. a big thank you to you all
dee xx


----------



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Evening all

Dee 123 have you tried stabbing in the tummy, trust me its much better. For a while I was doing it in the leg but after a while they we're getting sore. I kept putting off the tummy route but when I did, I thought what a breeze. Should of done them all in my tummy. I suppose it helps having a few inches of fat though!

Good luck!

Ali.x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Here is the link to your new home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=48;action=display;threadid=4124;start=0#lastPost


----------

